# Corel in PDF umwandeln



## Rico_Nst (7. April 2004)

Beim Versuch eine Corel-Draw-Datei in ein PDF-Dokument umzuwandeln wird farbiger Text immer schwarz abgebildet. Beim Ausdruck der PDF erscheint der Text dann wieder farbig.

Woran kann das liegen?
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!

Gruß
Rico


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo Rico,

eine Patenlösung habe ich jetzt leider nicht für dich, aber
schaue doch mal hier
http://www.dtp-praxis.de/
unter Tips&Tricks findest du eine Bescheibung für den PDF-Export in Corel 9 u. 10

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

